

Input Security concerns in Python Language - rshetty
http://openprobe.blogspot.in/2012/04/input-in-python.html

======
dalke
That code was a strange mix of 1/2 Python and 1/2 Javascript.

The Python document points out that input() is the same as eval(raw_input())
but you have to know from something other than the library reference that
'eval()' is a potentially dangerous function.

Python 3.x's has only "input", which is the same as Python 2.x's "raw_input".
See <http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-3111/> .

